# Hymer 584 control panel - advice please



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

The guages on my Hymer 584 control panel don't work - unless you put 12v across the terminals and then they register that! They then work to show the level in the water tanks and leisure bateries 1 & 2 - for about 30mins and then they go dead again.
Any idea what could be wrong with them?
Thanks
Vidura


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Can't help you, not good on electrics, but a friendly "bump" to see if anyone else can?

Johnny F


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

*electronics boffin's advice needed*



mangothemadmonk said:


> Can't help you, not good on electrics, but a friendly "bump" to see if anyone else can?
> 
> Johnny F


Thanks Johnny, I'll add a bump myself
I need an electonics boffin!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey ho!

I don't know nuffink about the panel itself, but from your description, I would say the supply to the panel is missing - maybe through the earth (-ve) terminal.

Your dropping of 12V across it would be enough to keep it powered for a little while through the on-board capacitors, but they eventually drain, and it shuts off.

If you have a voltmeter, check the supply terminals. Then check one of them (say, the +ve) with one lead of the voltmeter, and the other to a known good 0volt body earth (maybe through a separate piece of wire). Then do the opposite - one lead on the -ve or )volt terminal, and the other through a piece of wire to the battery +ve. You'll be able to identify which connection is broken.

Is there anything else that doesn't work? Could it be a fuse or a circuit breaker?

Sorry I can't be any more specific.

Gerald


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Hey ho!
> 
> I don't know nuffink about the panel itself, but from your description, I would say the supply to the panel is missing - maybe through the earth (-ve) terminal.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gerald, the capacitor idea makes sense, but the lights on the meters always light up and the other indicator lights and switches work (for 12v circuit, outside light). Does that still add up with your idea?
Vidura


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So, if I understand this, the gauges only register when you put 12V across the _gauge_ terminals?

P.S. I'll delete the other two threads you've started on this topic, so all replies stay here.

Gerald


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> So, if I understand this, the gauges only register when you put 12V across the _gauge_ terminals?
> 
> P.S. I'll delete the other two threads you've started on this topic, so all replies stay here.
> 
> Gerald


yes, the guy who sold the van to me had hard wired the guage terminals to the front of the panel so he can put 12v across them to get them working for a while without unscrewing the panel from the wall ( I guess he didn't want to pay Brownhills to fix it either).

He told me it had only just gone wrong! but it has obvioulsy not worked for quite a while for him to do that.
Vidura


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Not an easy one to diagnose*

Is it only the instruments which are affected. i.e. do all the light and water pumps etc operate ok.

When you say, you put 12 volts across the instruments, is this from the leisure battery or some other source.

During the time the 12 volts is connected, do the instrument reading keep the same.

What happens to the 12 volt source

Do you have a multimeter you could take some readings,

If so can you measure the leisure battery voltage with the main switch off and then without removing the leads, have a friend switch the Van 12 volt power on but with everything off in the van. 230 volt mains must be disconnected.

Does the reading change even by a small amount.


----------

